# Biggest Watch Bargains - Please Post Yours



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Ok folks, this is more of a fun post than anything else as it is noce to see what people manage to get away with, it was not all that long ago a fellow member got a Rolex from a carboot and im sure there are many more bargains people have snapped up over the years.

Please post yours!!!!!!!

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

I'll Start the ball rolling with a Jaeger leCoultre Military Pocketwatch. I Bought this from a Split joblot in an antiques shop for Â£10










And here is the another of these watches that sold a few days later ( I figured its ok to post a hyperlink to the bay as the auction has been dead for a long time)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&hash=item3cc78fbc06&item=261046123526&nma=true&pt=UK_Jewellery_Watches_Pocket_Watches_Accessories_ET&rt=nc&si=CJBnzyLKG1wbso3%252F663Ge6QhLEg%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

IIRC Uncle Alec found a nice Omega in a car that he was given/bought.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

DW 280 for Â£15 rotary for Â£29 and Â£39 brand new.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Sorry can't do a piccie, but I bought a 20 micron plated automatic MuDu for Â£2 in a charity shop. It was filthy, but with elbow grease, it is as new - and keeps good time. Not a high end watch, but nice looking.

Mike


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

dobra said:


> Sorry can't do a piccie, but I bought a 20 micron plated automatic MuDu for Â£2 in a charity shop. It was filthy, but with elbow grease, it is as new - and keeps good time. Not a high end watch, but nice looking.
> 
> Mike


round where i work there is a plated MuDu for Â£65 so its reasonably valuable


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Best buy has to be a perfect working Breitling Toptime back in the mid '80s for Â£3 at a car boot.

Wish I still had it!


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

i like the top times. As long as it isnt the squarere ones as they look dated. not bad for Â£3.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

This (working) repeater pocket watch for 20 Euros (including two other scrap pocket watches):










And then two IWC pocket watches for each less than 60 Euros, another repeater pocket watch for about 250 Euros (also a bargain!), a very rare IWC pocket watch with the calibre 28 as a gift and so on...


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

wow i think i need to move to germany!!!


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

MWC - free :lol:

annoying pictures to follow no doubt :yes:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Mikrolisk said:


> This (working) repeater pocket watch for 20 Euros (including two other scrap pocket watches):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some real bargains there, Andreas!. :thumbup: :notworthy:


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Here's another one. It was not much off the rrp but was fun authenticating

This was bought this morning from my local market for Â£5. It is defo genuine as I have fully checked it out


----------



## stew1982 (Aug 24, 2012)

Â£5 is a bargin (and worth a punt even if hadn't of been real) - can't say i'm keen on it to be honest.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

stew1982 said:


> Â£5 is a bargin (and worth a punt even if hadn't of been real) - can't say i'm keen on it to be honest.


I thought that at first but it looks alright on. Sorry bout the pic these energy saving bulbs are worse than useless. I may as well use candlelight


----------



## stew1982 (Aug 24, 2012)

It actually looks better on than I'd imagined - I'm not a big fan of that style of watch (all glass/minimalist) in general, so my opinion is slightly skewed anyway. I do also have some strange ideas on taste and have just bought a HMT watch I know I'll probably never wear........


----------

